# Bowtech issue - 2004 Liberty VFT



## stahlt65 (Dec 20, 2004)

I think what you are seeing is the string angling off to the side of the idler wheel. It does this because the cam lies to the left side of the lower limb while the idler is in the middle of the upper limb. This is common to most solocams and in no way affects performance.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks, but...*

The string is on center with the idler at the back of the bow and it is slighty off to one side on the front due to the cable guide I have, but that is not my issue. The idler wheel is definetly angled and when I straighten it up (under the bow's pressure of course) it is the limb that is moving. Now it is slight mind you, but definitely angled.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

it's called limb twist. Every bow with a cable guard or roller guard will have limb twist to some degree. try taking the cable and string off of the cable rod slide and see if the idler becomes perfectly lined up with the string. I bet it will.


----------



## stahlt65 (Dec 20, 2004)

Any way you could post a picture of what you are seeing?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, I also shoot a 2004 Liberty and it has slight cam lean. I really haven't seen too many single cam bows that don't have slight cam lean due to a cable guard. Twisting up the cable will increase the problem.
I would get the bow back to factory spec and leave it there, it doesn't affect performance and won't damage anything.

You have the smoothest, sweetest shooting bow on the market. Enjoy it.

Jon


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

^
^
What HE Said!!


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Well i couldn't find a picture from the angle i needed, so i drew it in paint.

Because the cable and string are pulled to the right(on a right hand bow) by the cable guard, so that the arrow can clear, it puts torque on the limbs, thus creating the twist. In past years when cams didn't have sealed ball bearings, the cams would lean on the axle. Today beacuse of the precision bearings you find in cams, the limb actually has to twist to account for the torque from the cable rod. You see more of this on the top limb, because the cable rod is on the upper half of the bow. So I bet if you take your cables out of the cable slide, and then look at your idler, it will probably look straight. Only you can't shoot an arrow with the cable and string in the way  hence the reason the shoot-through setup was made.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Put twists in the right hand side of the yoke and that will pull the limb tip down on that side thus, bringing the idler into a perfectly straight positon.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Thanks JonnyBow. I am glad to hear that it is not just my bow. I love this bow and love shooting it.

Scottland, thank you great graphics! But! My idler wheel is angled (leans) in the opposite direction from your illustration. I checked the cable guide and that is not the cause of this issue. My cables are twisted about 3 turns more than the new bows I saw at the local shop, which by the way none of those new 2005 Liberty bows had any wheel lean.

I am going to a little shop (Bowtech dealer) down here in DE to see if I can remedy the situation. I will keep you apprized of the results.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

WGMitch, would that be my shop in De?

I'd be happy to look at it and see what I can do.

Jon


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*???*

I don't know JB...?

I work here in North Wilmington, DE and I just found a shop in the phone book (remember those) called, Shooters Supply in New Castle, DE. I am going there at lunch.

Where are you located?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Ah yes, the good old phone book!
Nope, I'm down near Dover. Eagle Eye Archery. If you don't get any satisfaction from those guys, give me a call.

Jon


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Any luck with Shooters Supply?

Jon


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey Jon*

Yeah I guess the guy was helpful. The fellow that helped me was named John. He came off a little strong and after 10 minutes of explaining what I was talking about he was still not listening. he started to adjust my bow weight without loosening the side screws Bowtech has on the limb pockets and I stopped him and set him straight. Nice guy after you get past the know-it-all stage. he took the twist out of the cable as I asked and that didn't take out the angle. But he had new Bowtech bows there that showed the same characteristics. The bow shoots great. I am just going to keep my eye on it for now.

I really need to break down and buy a bow press, I have put it off long enough.

I will have to come down and see you. As I said I work in North Wilmington, but live just over the PA line in West Grove. Do you have Sat. hours? Do you own the place?

Fred


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Fred, glad they got your bow back to spec. Also glad you are satisfied that nothing is wrong.

I own the shop, just a small pro-shop that I run. I have between 30-40 bows hanging and have most everything folks need in stock. Of course I can't carry everything but can get it here within a day or two. I carry BowTech and Martin.

I'm open Saturdays from 9-1 as well as during the week from 5-9. Call if you plan on coming down some time, look forward to meeting you.

Thanks.
Jon


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Jon, I will definitely take the drive down sometime soon. Thanks for the input and the well wishes. I will give you a shout if I need more advice. If I can help you in anyway send me a PM and I will be glad to try. I know a little about computers...  

I don't know many archers in the area or here at work, but if anyone here needs something archery I will point them your way.

Have a good night!


----------

